# bokkusukei 15x15x28



## bloskas (14 Jun 2020)

Hello !
this is my new nano project! a nano terra!


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jun 2020)

Hi,
It looks stunning.
Amazing terrarium.
Cheerio,


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2020)

Stunning, looks a lot bigger than it actually is


----------



## Gill (15 Jun 2020)

This is really Stunning. Are you running Bioactive with Isopods etc.


----------



## bloskas (15 Jun 2020)

Thanks guys! 



Gill said:


> Are you running Bioactive with Isopods etc.


No, should i? Isopods or springtails?


----------



## Gill (15 Jun 2020)

bloskas said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> No, should i? Isopods or springtails?



Springtails would be better for a nano. Plus they are very cheap on Ebay >> Springtail Starter


----------

